# Flitters had her first litter!!!



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

:gwavec OMG!!!!!!  :shock: 
I'm so shocked and amazed and excited!!!! 
Flitter just gave birth a few mins ago!!! which I thought was odd as I read up the time usually be between 10-2.
But nevermind!!! Shes had her first litter omg they're so tiny.
Dont worry I havent disturbed her I just peeped through her cage and she has a hole in the top of her house that a 
sneekly put there so I could look without touching  I cnt see how many there are yet though but I just saw a small pile of pink wriggly things! :lol: 
Do I just leave her now?
I hope she doesnt eat her babies or anything, is there any reason why she would so I can avoid it happening.

I'M SO HAPPY!!!!
and I just realised how lucky I was I changed her cage this morning as she felt so much bigger, I thought just to be on the safe side I'll do it now..phew!

I'll try to get some pics in a few days and see how many there are. best to leave her for now.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Just leave her be for a couple of days and give her good food and she will do fine. They don't eat their babies as often as people think, and it's usually because they don't feel secure or because there is something wrong with them.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

ohhhh okay I was just a tad worried.
I'm so happy!
I'll leave her then to be a mummy! :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats! As you have more litters and you get to know how mum reacts to you being near her babies, you will become more adventerous with looking in on them. My first litter I left well alone but as I have had more I got more brave and now I check the babies over when I find mum has had them, I even cull the bucks on day one, but I do take mum out first 

Enjoy having your first mouslings!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Im so excited I cant wait to see them and hold them.
Is it normal for them to make so much noise? (squeaking) :?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes they are sqeaking for food! Or mum is cleaning them a bit rough but nothing to worry about generally. I have not lost any pinkies down to mum killing them and I have had 10 litters now  I have had one still born and one die at 6 wks and one at 3 wks so thats not bad.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

lol okay at least I have that in mind. 
I think she's cleaning them, they're so funny! 
I had another peek when she came out and theres SO many of them! :shock: 
Still not sure how many but looks like a lot! And I didnt think she would have so many.
I hope I get a few does out of it.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats!!
Good thinking witht he hole thing


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

The house is a cut up box I put in they keep tipping over on the side should I change it for a bigger house or will they be okay. Not sure if I shud do anything? :? 
Its tipping over because they're trying to cram in all the bedding I gave them :lol:


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I had a check in today and she had 14 little ones!!!
I brought it down to 11 as I couldn't justify taking anymore out, it was so hard  
I was gonna make it so there was 10 but just couldn't do it.
and I know 10 is too much still but, I think she's doing really well and the little I took out should help her.
I'm still really chuffed.  
And I tried to sex them, if I did it right I think I've got 5 does and 6 bucks which Im happy with.
But it is my first go so prob got it wrong lol.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done on having a go at sexing them! I chickened out and took my first couple of litters to Dom & Fae  but now I can do on day one  
I still find it hard to take them down but it has to be done for the wellbeing of the mice, they just aren't made to have so many  I only take the bucks out and always leave the does in no matter how many does there are but I have never had more than 7 does.
Love to see some picks at some point


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Some pics of the little ones. I have 3 that look like they're going to have pink eyes which I quite excited about.



















Will take more as they get older, can't wait to see their colours and markings!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You know I get excited about pink eyed pinkies too :lol:


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I sexed them all as bucks but I don't mind I'm just excited!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

seems I have a lot of pale ones. 

day 4 









sorry about the blur, but they're still so cute


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Im so chuffed with how these pics came out I had to post!!
They are so cute i could scream!! :lol: 
Their fur is starting to grow and can see markings!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

wow lovely looking litter Maze! who is the dad?


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Quicksilver my cream satin who I got from Daisy. 
I was planning on the dad being starbuck my stone satin but he got sniffles so couldn't,
so Quicksilver was obviously the 'star' buck instead  starbuck was actually quite jelous that his brother got all the fun. :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they are beautiful Maze I love it (too) when they start getting fur they just look too gorgeous for words bless them - how do you know they're going to have red eyes by the way I've not noticed (or even looked) before :lol:


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the first 2 pale ones on the right look like they're going to have pink eyes as all the others have darker shadows
where their eyes are. So I'm just guessing thats what it is. otherwise I'm a little worried why they look so different!!! :lol:


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

These were taken today and I'm so amazed at how fast they grow!
Can anyone tell what kind of colours they might be as the paler ones I'm really unsure of, they don't look blue like flitter?










especially this one? He looks more grey.









sorry they're so big!!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

how are they doing now?
Any more pics?


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

So here they are at 3 weeks!
They're all very big and lovely 
I think some of them might be stone vari's but others are more grey not sure what to call this.
I'm confused if some are stone where this has come from, is it possible that a pale stone would look grey?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

If the grey one has pink/ruby eyes I think its a dove?
Nice litter


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I have one dove tan and 2 dove vari's but all the others have black eyes so I haven't a clue what you would call
them. lol


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Must be a variation of stone then? There are differant shades of stone.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I think your right I think they may very well all be stone some with a paler variation as you say  
didn't think I would get so many of this colour I was expecting mostly blues and blacks but this is better!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh wow, such ickle beauties!


----------

